# Horse Insurance



## Laika (27 June 2016)

Hi All.

I'm due to get my first horse and I'm not 100% who to go with for insurance? Is there anyone I should avoid completely or is there a company people highly recommend? 

She's my first horse, and of course I want to get things right.


----------



## PorkChop (27 June 2016)

I have used both Equicover and Petplan.

Both have been super easy to deal with and claim through.

My advice would be to check any exclusions, some cheaper companies often put exclusions with regards to type of fencing, compulsory vaccinations etc.  Remember you generally get what you pay for.

Good luck with the horse shopping


----------



## Laika (27 June 2016)

Thank-you  been looking online for reviews for days and I'm being rather indecisive about it all. I've dealt with Petplan for my dog, but never had to make a claim (luckily), so I appreciate your help with this.


----------



## Redders (28 June 2016)

I'm with KBIS. I work in a vets who recommend pet plan and I have noticed that they exclude conditions/ body areas quite quickly, but then same an be said for most horse insurers. I asked for tips when insuring my horse, and everyone said avoid animal friends like the plague. I went with KBIS in the end as good reviews and recommendations, haven't had to claim at all though. Touch wood!!!!!


----------



## Shay (29 June 2016)

I have friends (and in one case family!) who have had trouble with Animal Friends and E&L  (I think they are the same company under two names).  Although I no longer insure we have used KBIS, SEIB and PetPlan over the years.  The only one we ever claimed with was SEIB I think - but there were no problems so it doesn't stick out particularly.  We don't insure now (other than third party liability through the BHS) simply because the premiums did not prove to be value for money for us.  Insurance  - especially vets fees insurance - is really a gamble.  You gamble you will need the vet - the insurer gambles that you won't.  They win more often that you do so if you can afford the risk you are better off not insuring.  But if you can't afford the risk the obviously insurance is better.  

Third party liability is an absolute must - but you can get that through membership of the BHS, PC etc and even by donating to World Horse Welfare.  Tack is usually better covered on your household policy.  Sickness / injury insurance can be obtained separately ether through a rider specific policy or something more general.

Be sensible and think clearly about what you need and what the risks are.  Horse insurance is not necessarily a prerequisite of responsible ownership.  But thinking about it is!


----------



## MuddyTB (29 June 2016)

I've claimed recently with KBIS and they've been really good. Reasonable priced policies too.


----------



## LHIS (29 June 2016)

I'm with the NFU. I chose them because they offered the highest vet fees cover.


----------



## Laika (2 July 2016)

Thankyou all so much for your helpful suggestions. You've been a great help


----------



## Leo Walker (2 July 2016)

Shay said:



			I have friends (and in one case family!) who have had trouble with Animal Friends and E&L
		
Click to expand...

Whereas I have found Animal Friends fantastic, and my sister had a huge payout from E&L when everyone thought she wouldnt get a penny. I dont recommend E&L as they seem to be hit and miss, but I found Animal Friends good. They paid out quickly mainly and paid out for things that really were pre exsiting conditions. I did have an issue in that they charged another excess when the policy clicked over into the next year, and once when I had to chase them as something went wrong, but I'm not totally convinced that it wasnt due to the vets.

I also pay £24 a month for 5k of vets cover with a £135 excess, so they are dramatically cheaper than almost any other insurer


----------



## hairycob (3 July 2016)

I've had 3 big claims (total 13.5k) with NFU in the last couple of years, including a fatality, they paid out really quickly with no hassle on all of them and even reminded me that I could claim for disposal when I had forgotten.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (3 July 2016)

I second hairycob - I'm with the NFU and have had very good service - quick payouts over a death and they back dated my claim after talking with my vets and reimbursed me the money I had paid out.


----------

